# Topics > Science fiction > Fiction movies and feature films >  "Eye in the Sky", drama thriller war film, Gavin Hood, 2015, United Kingdom

## Airicist

Official website - bleeckerstreetmedia.com/eyeinthesky

"Eye in the Sky" on IMDb

----------


## Airicist

Eye in the Sky, official trailer

Published on Dec 3, 201

----------


## Airicist

Article "Eye in the Sky Reminds Us That Being a Drone Pilot Is Absolutely Brutal"

by Bryan Lufkin 
March 12, 2016

----------

